# TWRP Recovery for N7000?



## apascual89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Is there a version of twrp for the N7000? If not is the a tutorial somewhere on how to port it to get it working on the n7000?


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the OP from XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1949582


----------



## chipwizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Recently there was XXLSC rom released by Robbiehood on XDA. this rom carries TWRP fot N7000 and works well.


----------

